# How To Format eBay Ad?



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

Hi Friends
I have just put an ad up on eBay and it looks like absolute crap!  
In my item description, there are no spaces, no lists, none of the formatting that I have tried, to make the ad more readable.
I have tried to go back in and edit the ad, but none of the spacing takes when I look at the ad after I've edited it.

I see no-one else's ad on eBay looks crappy like mine and I'm wondering how people format their ads and what I'm doing wrong. :yikes: 

Any tips?

( I am too embarrassed by how bad my ad looks to even put the link up here.  
If I can't make the ad look better, I will pull the ad because there's no way anyone would bid on something that was so poorly presented )  

Thanks for any help!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

SoyMac said:


> Hi Friends
> I have just put an ad up on eBay and it looks like absolute crap!
> In my item description, there are no spaces, no lists, none of the formatting that I have tried, to make the ad more readable.
> I have tried to go back in and edit the ad, but none of the spacing takes when I look at the ad after I've edited it.
> ...


Edit in FireFox instead of Safari. FireFox will bring up the html editor where you can edit like a basic word processor, change fonts, bold, colour etc...


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

iwascoding.com

I highly recommend GarageSale. You eBay ads will be beautiful, understated, over the top, whatever you like. There are hundreds of templates, new ones all the time, you can design your own and access them effortlessly, there is a scheduler, integration with all your Mac's features is built in, it comes with imageserving, and there is a yahoo user group that the authors participate in on a daily basis, in addition to answering privately when required. You can also convert to html and author in that mode.

iwascoding.com

Here is a page with links to actual auctions on eBay designed with GarageSale:

Auctions Created with GarageSale

You can download a demo and try it. Last I recall, the full application cost around $25 CAD so it's a bargain.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

Thanks, People!  
I will try the Firefox solution first, since it's free and easy. But GarageSale looks very nice!


----------

